# Making my own saddle pad.



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

So, I can't find a single saddle pad that I like for my dressage saddle, so I decided that I was going to make one. So I bought the material last night. I got batting, that they use for the insides of quilts and then the actual material. I'm doing lime green with black and skull trim on it . I'm going to start sewing tonight so wish me luck on it.


----------



## wildberryxX3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Good luck!!! I've always wanted to make my own pads! I am probably going to order a few patterns from suitability.com and start learning how to sew! 


Post pictures of your finished product! Would love to see it!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Do you have a pattern for this?
If you got it online please share! I would love to make my own


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Good luck! I used to make my A/P pads all the time! Have some really fun ones as a result....Halloween, Christmas, etc.....The possibilities are endless!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Awesome *franknbeans*!
*drafteventer*: Nope, not using a pattern, I just measured out what I needed and cut.  
*wildberryxX3: *Nice I know how to sew a little bit, so I'm hoping its good enough to work, I got plenty of material so if I mess up I can start over again, lol


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

omg that awesome good luck make shure to post when you finish it.


----------



## wildberryxX3 (Jun 28, 2010)

drafteventer said:


> Do you have a pattern for this?
> If you got it online please share! I would love to make my own


www.suitability.com has a ton of patterns! You can make dressage, AP, fitted, half pads, trail pads, and so much more! They also have patterns for coolers, quarter sheets, fly masks, blankets, costumes, show clothing, and more! I LOVE the website. I am definitely going to learn how to sew and make a lot of my own stuff.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Ok, stayed up late last night, hand stiching it.  I think it came out pretty good for the first time I have every really sewed anything before. It has a little bit of extra air in there I think, and of course the trim isn't on yet, I still have to buy it and it put on, that will make the edges much more clean, but I think it looks ok for my first time and I actually had a blast making it. I think that I am going to invest in a small sewing machine, so my work will be quicker and much cleaner and start making them. I really had so much fun. So do you think anyone would want one if I had more practice making them and got a sewing machine?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Good job! I can't believe you did it all by hand! A sewing machine will help you immensely. Love the color!
You will probably want to sew more "quilting" type stitches to keep the batting in place before you wash it. It tends to bunch all up. I would suggest that next time you might try using the pre-quilted stuff. It ia fabric (usually in solid colors, but I have seen some prints) foe the underside, then use your good fabric just for the top. Stitch them together around the egde. I actually used to use a pre-packaged binding around the edge and you can get the web stuff they use for girth straps also. Most of this stuff you can find at Hancock Fabrics or Joann-Joann may even sell it on line. I had thought about making them also, but the fabric is not cheap! You might also (not sure you did this time) want to pre-wash your fabric so if it is going to shrink it does so prior to you making your pad.


----------



## ilovepavani (Dec 3, 2010)

I made a bunch of pads, both dressage ones and all purpose ones. I used these directions, although i didn't follow them exactly. but, they turned out really well and ended up being a bit cheaper than buying.

*How to make your own english pad* - Page 15 - Horse Forums (HGS)


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice!

I've thought about trying this, I've got a heavy duty sewing machine as well as a serger collecting dust in our office. I should have bought everything and left it lying out when my mother visited...she would have whipped out a couple dozen in minutes. 

'Course I should finish the horsey rag quilts I started last year too.....


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm going to get fancier with it next time. I will make the rounded edges more and do the quilting patterns as I get better at it . Its so much fun though.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

What kind of fabric did you buy? I've never even thought about making my own saddle pad instead of scouring the internet for them. I love the idea-- I need a lime green one for Duncan, too.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I have always used cotton or a blend, like quilting fabric. You can use fleece too, but hay etc tends to get stuck on it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

franknbeans, do you have any pics of the ones you've made? this thread has made me super interested in making my own!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, no. It was some years ago. I just remember measuring my a/p pads and making it the same. 45" fabric works, trace the shape, I folded the pad and fabric lengthwise, placed the folds together, traced and cut. One for fabric, and once for the quilted underlining. Then used the cotton binding around the edges. Don't remember if it was bias tape or binding. Whichever is wider to give yourself emough to go over the thickness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

The one that I got is a cotton or cotton blend, and it has two layers of thicker style quilt batting underneath. I might do three layers next time though. I got a new fabric today, purple with purple butterflies. I hope it comes out good, I might sell it or give it to a friend or something if it comes out good. I got a mini sewing machine for now, and I'm going to save for a big one.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

heeeey, not a bad idea! I think I just might make one next time I need one. I'll use my other saddle pad to trace the shape.  

Definitely if you get a sewing machine, wait for sales so you can get a better one for your money. My dad got my sister one when she was my age adn it was like 50$, but it really was crap. 

For my 16th my mom got me one. It was on sale from 300 to 200. It really pays to get a better one if you want to make more complicated stuff in the future with different materials. Cheaper machine cannot take certain materials. They only work well with plain cotton and it cannot be too thick. Of course if your only going to use it here and there and not do too much then getting a cheap one is good. Though be careful because you get carried away lol! I sew Kleenex covers, my Halloween costumes, and I am goign to make my brother in laws a vest in exchange for a bit of cash. (They complain they cannot find anything that fits and tailored is too expensive). So they ar ebuying a pattern, the material and I am sewing. 

Good job on the pad, really for hand sewn you did an awesome job!  What did you put inside for padding and where did you buy it?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

I put batting inside for quilting, I put in two layers of that, it was pretty thick. I bought it at Wal Mart its where I work, unfortunately so I get 10% off.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks, sorry I posted my thread and just now as I was rereading I realized you already answered it above.  Thanks for mentioning it again though.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Oh ya but in total how much did it cost you?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

The fabric was on sale so that was 4 dollars for yardage I needed and then the batting was like 10 so about fourteen dollars. Then the thread I had at home, but that would have been just a buck or so.


----------

